# Built-In Vacuums (AKA: Central Vacuum, In-Wall, etc.)



## finernfrogfur (Jul 28, 2011)

We will be doing full-time in a 5er and we have pets.  Need something well made and easy /light weight to use.

Please give me your reviews /opinions about Built-In Vacuums for RV use.  What brand are you using, or have used, and why do you like it, or didn't like it?  

I've Googled only to find this type of vacuum mostly for home use or the Dirt Devil for RV's.  My personal opinion is that Dirt Devil does not make a very good house vacuum so, why would I think their RV model would be any better?  There has to be a company out there that does make a GOOD QUALITY machine that's made well (REAL nuts 'n bolts opposed to 99% plastic built) and performs for RV use.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

RE: Built-In Vacuums (AKA: Central Vacuum, In-Wall, etc.)

well i don;t know about for rv use ,, never have really asked ,, but i have a good customer that Owns Beam Of Knoxville ,, and they do the central stuff in houses ,, and his system is way better then the dirt devil one ,, but agian ,, i need to talk with him about it ,, (rv use) ,, since the vacuum system they use would take up one side of the rv ,, he might be willing to look into a system for rvs ,, don't know why he hasn't yet since he owns a Prevost MH ,, but there agian ,, he pays somebody to clean it for him


----------



## akjimny (Jul 29, 2011)

Re: Built-In Vacuums (AKA: Central Vacuum, In-Wall, etc.)

RoxAnn - Try this website: http://www.hideawayproducts.com/.


----------



## finernfrogfur (Aug 6, 2011)

Re: Built-In Vacuums (AKA: Central Vacuum, In-Wall, etc.)

Thanks for the link Jim!!


----------



## finernfrogfur (Aug 6, 2011)

RE: Built-In Vacuums (AKA: Central Vacuum, In-Wall, etc.)

When you've had a chance to talk with your friend about this please let me know what they have to say. Thanks!!


----------



## david_north (Feb 11, 2020)

finernfrogfur said:


> We will be doing full-time in a 5er and we have pets.  Need something well made and easy /light weight to use.
> 
> Please give me your reviews /opinions about Built-In Vacuums for RV use.  What brand are you using, or have used, and why do you like it, or didn't like it?
> 
> I've Googled only to find this type of vacuum mostly for home use or the Dirt Devil for RV's.  My personal opinion is that Dirt Devil does not make a very good house vacuum so, why would I think their RV model would be any better?  There has to be a company out there that does make a GOOD QUALITY machine that's made well (REAL nuts 'n bolts opposed to 99% plastic built) and performs for RV use.



Sorry to resurrect this, but just got another crazy-ish idea and couldn't find a fresher topic.
Decided to install a c/v for our RV (planning to switch to A class, finally!) but passed on this since the dealer told us that DD would be the best option available. So I decided to do my research first. I thought Electrolux is great but models are different everywhere and not too much help in finding descriptions. So for now for our build I'm leaning towards Nutone as I have seen Nutone many times including our family - have anybody installed on of these on their RV's?


----------

